# ***OFFICIAL*** Stephan Bonnar vs Krzysztof Soszynski Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Stephan 'the American Psycho' Bonnar rematching Krzysztof 'the Polish Experiment' Soszynski at UFC 116 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Bonnar was on his way to win that Fight the first time untill the unfortunate Stoppage , i think he learnd Krzysztof and will utlize some muay thai to UD him .


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't really cares who wins as I like both fighters just want a war and I fully expect to get one if I had to pick tho I would pick Bonnar


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Soszynski by Kimura


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone else think that Bonnar might get cut if he loses this fight?? I mean, before Sozynski he lost to Mark Coleman..

I know he was winning the Sozynski fight, but maybe The Polish Experiment has done enough to improve, who knows.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dana will never cut Bonnar from the UFC. More likely that Bonnar retires from competition and is given some sort of position within the UFC. They won't cut him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Bonnar will lose this fight. Yes, he has learned about Krzysztof, but then again, Krzysztof has also learned about him. 

As for Bonnar being cut if he loses, I don't see that happening. He was a member of the original TUF cast, he had that epic battle with Griffin, he commentates from time to time, and still has a ton of fans and is very well respected by the UFC. Bonnar will finish his career with the UFC.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I got Soszynski to take this one.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

bonnar UD, he's at good odds too


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know what it is about Soszynski, but I like him. Maybe it's those crazy arm tattoos. 

Also, forgive me if I'm wrong but I thought that Soszynski was winning that first fight fairly comfortably? Or am I just losing my memory?

Soszynski picks Bonnar apart here on the way to a clear UD. Should be another good scrap on this great card though.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

Krystof by UD. I think he will pick him apart and maybe take him down a couple of times.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

The Legacy said:


> I don't know what it is about Soszynski, but I like him. Maybe it's those crazy arm tattoos.
> 
> Also, forgive me if I'm wrong but I thought that Soszynski was winning that first fight fairly comfortably? Or am I just losing my memory?
> 
> Soszynski picks Bonnar apart here on the way to a clear UD. Should be another good scrap on this great card though.


Was my opinion that Sosz was winning the fight too, infact I seem to remember him tagging Bonnar pretty consistently, Bonnar is just a tough SOB and was hanging in there pretty comfortably.

Dana once said that Stephan and Forrest have UFC contracs for life due to the TUf finale and what they did for MMA, so even if he jacks it in he will be on the commentator team or something, he's a pretty good analyst imo.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Bonnar UD!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

man i really want bonnar to win this


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

someone fill me in, why are these guys fighting again?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't have a favorite here, but expect another great fight. Gotta go with Krysztof I think....neither will ever be a contender.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

vilify said:


> someone fill me in, why are these guys fighting again?


They fought a great fight at 110, Sosz got the win by Doctor Stoppage via cut, but it was caused by a clash of heads, not a punch as the ref first thought. So should have been a NC.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

vilify said:


> someone fill me in, why are these guys fighting again?


Great first fight, close, ended prematurely with a cut.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Dayum! Can't believe how much Bonnar is bringing it.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

great first round, def think bonnar will take it by split decesion


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Damn! These two should fight every 3rd UFC event


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

fantastic stand up war so far.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

is it me or is Soszynski looking tired?


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

WAR BONNAR!!!!!!! great fight, glad to see him back on the winning track again


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I am Soooo Happy right now


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol @ Bonnar

Good fight, too bad Soszynski gassed


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

haha glad to see stephan pick up the win, and a pretty good fight


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

nevermind...

wow I see why they're fighting again


----------



## Acc1042 (Aug 15, 2009)

No more early stoppage I can see lol.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

well played Stephan, that was immense.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

best fight on the card so far, although the batman fight was highly entertaining, way better than 115 so far imo


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

vilify said:


> nevermind...
> 
> wow I see why they're fighting again


thought you might understand after that fight lol


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Stephan "The American Zombie" Bonnar


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

A 3rd fight plz.. Great fight, good win for Bonner..


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Guymay said:


> Stephan "The American Zombie" Bonnar


Was thinking the same thing...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Another 'Bonnar' fight. Damn I enjoyed that  So glad Bonnars got a win. Great fight.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Fun brawl, but neither of them will ever be relevant in the LHW division.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm so happy right now!:thumb01:


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

id like to see bonnar get a couple wins under his belt and have a rematch with machida, if machida loses his next fight that is of course.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

NameChange said:


> A 3rd fight plz.. Great fight, good win for Bonner..



I agree! I would love to see a third fight!!! Both of these guys let the fist go.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

Soszynski better work on his cardio if they meet up again, or i could see bonnar putting a hurtin on him again.


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

I love you too Stephan..
That must be the greatest most heartfelt victory speech in the history of the UFC..

Im so happy for Bonnar at the moment because if anyone deserves some success then its him..
What a fighter and what a respectful person.. 
You Americans should be real proud to have a guy like that as if he was English then that guy would have been knighted by now..
I have always liked Bonnar but now I love him.. (no ****)


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

WOGSY said:


> I love you too Stephan..
> That must be the greatest most heartfelt victory speech in the history of the UFC..
> 
> Im so happy for Bonnar at the moment because if anyone deserves some success then its him..
> ...


what did he say


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

M_D said:


> thought you might understand after that fight lol



sure do :thumb02:


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Good to see Marshall from "How I Met Your Mother" back on the winning track. :thumb02:


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> what did he say



I cant remember word for word but it was something like:
"I love all the fans of the UFC. Its you guys who I do it for and I know Im insane for doing this and getting beat up all the time but I love the fans and I love this sport. (crowd cheers) yes, I love you guys, thanks for all your support and once again, I love you guys"

That wasn't exactly what he said but Im sure its close enough. Maybe a fellow poster cant post exactly what he said as it was very heartfelt and quite moving..

Good job Bonner:thumb02:


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

His pose after the fight where he looked at the camera all bloody was priceless, it had the bar I was at laughing.

Could someone make a GIF of that?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I had been so excited for this rematch for such a long time, it couldnt of gone any better, what a fuckin fight!

And Bonnar, what a man, what a man. Legend.

"i have spilled pints of blood over the years for you fight fans and i love it". Stephan Bonnar.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Best after fight pose/speech ever. Always been a Bonnar fan, guy puts on a fight every single damn time win or lose. Glad he got this win, he deserved it.


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

Sweet, thanks McKeever.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

bimmu said:


> Sweet, thanks McKeever.


I had to find the gif! That post fight pose had me laughing for a good 5 minutes. Bonnar is a great guy.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

He said :-

"I like winning ugly, and boy, do I look ugly right now.... I didn't want the fight to get stopped. I didn't want anyone taking this fight away from me. I just kept going for it. [The cuts] got me worried. The plan was to really make it a dog fight and push the pace. You know me, the more I bleed, the more it brings the best out of me. Typical Bonnar.... I'm not the best athlete, but I got a big heart and a big nutsack."

nutsack lol


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Another great fight on this great card. This was always going to be a war but I expected Soszynski to come out on top. These two just love to stand and bang and they left it all out there. Probably not the best strategy to take turns hitting each other in the face, but it sure does make for a great spectacle. 

I'm very pleased for Bonnar as well. He needed a win more than most people in the promotion, although I don't think he's ever in danger of being cut. A third match between these two down the line must be a possibility.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Bonnar trully deserves his nickname!
He is one sick-psycho-mudda *******!


----------

